# [QUESTION] How many consoles do you have?



## Alex4U (Aug 5, 2016)

Im bored, i just want know :l
I have 61 consoles.
EDIT: I buyed a Gameboy Pocket EUR, and now i have 62 consoles :^)


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 5, 2016)

8 :'T 
#PoorGoals


----------



## Alex4U (Aug 5, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> 8 :'T
> #PoorGoals


Get a job and buy consoles >:c


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 5, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> Get a job and buy consoles >:c


Later :'c


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Aug 6, 2016)

10 consoles- gamecube, GBA, 3 wiis, Wii U, 2 PS2's, a 3DS XL, a New 3DS XL

I also have a few plug and plays, but those don't really count


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 6, 2016)

12


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

29 consoles, and around 10 times the amount of games.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 6, 2016)

61?!
I have 2 and emulators.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Aug 6, 2016)

Nintendo NES
o3DS x2
Playstation x3
Playstation One x2
PS2 Phat
PS2 Slim
PS3 Phat ( CechAO1 )
PS3 Slim ( Cech2101 )
PSP-1001
PSVITA-1000
Atari 2600
Xbox x2
Xbox 360 x5
Xbox One
PS4
Gamecube
Wii U
Wii x2
Sega Dreamcast x2
Sega Saturn
Sega Master System


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 6, 2016)

62? You must have a pretty big attic to stash that many.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 6, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> Im bored, i just want know :l
> I have 61 consoles.


How do you have so many?


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> How do you have so many?


He's a collector and rich .3.


(or well...atleast more rich than me unu)


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Aug 6, 2016)

Let's see...
NES
SNES
N64
GBC
Gamecube
GBA
GBA SP
DS
DSi XL
Wii
3DS XL
N3DS XL
Wii U
PS1
PS2
PS3
PSP
PS4
Xbox
Xbox360 (RIP)
Atari 2600
Sega Genesis

Thats 22.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

2 and a half
A wii, a Wii U and a DS lite that can only play GBA games.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 6, 2016)

5 gamecubes
1 Sega Master System
2 Wiis
2 Wii Us
1 N64
1 3DS
1 GameBoy (which is over my sister's house :/ )

13 consoles in total


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 6, 2016)

As a kid, I had (and subsequently broke except the ds)
A GameBoy of some sort, either a color or advance (our maybe something else?).  And a Tom and Jerry game.  I was three or four.
3 GameCubes.
A pacman+galaga+dig dug thing that plugged into the tv.
A DS.

My parents had (and still work!) a PS1 and a Wii.


----------



## Alex4U (Aug 6, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> How do you have so many?


Im a collector ^^ today i buyed a Gameboy Pocket EUR


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

SNES
N64
GameCube
wii
wiiu
gba
ds phat
dsi
3ds
intelivision
ps3


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 6, 2016)

Let's see:
- 2 NDS Lites - one of them has a bad d-pad (I didn't reseat the silicone pad properly)
- Three n3DS - two of them are almost perfect Majora's Mask XL versions.  The other one is an European n3DS - which is my primary 3DS right now.  I'm trying to flip the Majora's Mask versions locally, but people aren't biting - I also need to do a soft-downgrade on the 11.0.33 U one...
-  Two o3DS XLes - both of them are the A Link Between Worlds versions.  My primary n3DS is an european one, so my main NNID stays put on the o3DS XL.
-  One Gameboy - sadly, this was not mine from childhood.  This had developed the problem with the lines on the screen - will probably end up using a heat gun to try to reflow the solder there.
-  One Super Nintendo - again, this was bought from a guy from another forum.  My collection of games is almost perfect and I still need to find a copy of Super Mario RPG, darn it.
-  One Dingoo A320 - used mostly to play Metal Slug.

Thinking about it - most of my electronic goodies are secondhand to me right now.  Only thing I bought new on the list was the NDS Lite in silver, and that was because my original NDS Lite broke.

Ten consoles.  I mostly play portables because my mum loved to hog the television, and I could play without bothering my mum.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

66


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> 66


Woah we have a winner here.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Woah we have a winner here.


Do you have 69 consoles?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 6, 2016)

A PS4
A PS3
A PSP Go
A PS2
A 3DS XL
A 2DS
A DS Lite
A Gameboy Advance
A Gameboy Color
A NES
and I use my pc for all the other consoles that I don't have


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Do you have 69 consoles?


Nope, 29.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nope, 29.


close enough :v (?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> A PS4
> A PS3
> A PSP Go
> A PS2
> ...


Emus don't count


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Emus don't count


They count to me ;(


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Not counting family shared consoles, it's all in my signature.
Yes kiddos you are correct, I am *that* poor.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Woah we have a winner here.


I know im missing some having to think about it is the problem


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Not counting family shared consoles, it's all in my signature.
> Yes kiddos you are correct, I am *that* poor.


I feel you :'c


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> I feel you :'c


lol you have loads more than me ;-;


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Not counting family shared consoles, it's all in my signature.
> Yes kiddos you are correct, I am *that* poor.


Tapatalk doesn't show sigs post them plez


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> lol you have loads more than me ;-;


but the OP has more than me :'c
Besides its actually 5 </3


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Tapatalk doesn't show sigs post them plez


Consoles:

*O3DS - BRICKED. *

N3DS Ver 11.0 sysnand - Luma3DS + Arm9loaderhax 
DS Lite - Faulty Touchscreen

GBA SP - No hacks
Flashcarts:

Acekard 2i - Works on my 3ds. Best. Flashcard. Ever.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Consoles:
> 
> *O3DS - BRICKED. *
> 
> ...


Off-topic:
What happened to your O3DS :o?


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Off-topic:
> What happened to your O3DS :o?


It's a rather long story involving me being stupid, an a9lh uninstallation, and apparently the fact that some cart updates have a chance to brick.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Well then, just look here for more detailed stuff. Just take in consideratio the collection shown is not accurate anymore, I've got myself many new consoles and games in the mean time

I really should update my blog someday.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Aug 6, 2016)

Welp, I don't have all that much, but:
1 Nintendo 64
1 DS Lite
1 Wii Original
1 PS3 Super Slim
1 Old 3DS (Added w/ edit)
1 New 3DS XL
1 PS4
1 PSTV

Seven in total. 

EDIT: I received a Cosmos Black Old 3DS today, so that makes eight now.


----------



## Supster131 (Aug 6, 2016)

HEEERE we go.
PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4, PSP, PSVita, PSTV, GBA SP, DS Lite, DSi, 2DS, n3DSXL, Wii, Wii U, Xbox 360, Xbox One.
So 16 in total.


----------



## Originality (Aug 6, 2016)

All except Xbox One and GameGear. Also RIP SNES, I'll forever have to emulate my legally owned games (plus some).


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> HEEERE we go.
> PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4, PSP, PSVita, PSTV, GBA SP, DS Lite, DSi, 2DS, n3DSXL, Wii, Wii U, Xbox 360, Xbox One.
> So 16 in total.
> (Jeez, some people here have 20+ consoles.. I feel bad now)


I have three.
FEEL MY PAIN. xD

**four if you count the bricked 3ds. Which I don't.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 6, 2016)

3 consoles and a PC with a hole bunch of emulators


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

GilgameshArcher said:


> 3 consoles and a PC with a hole bunch of emulators


Only 3?


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Only 3?


PS2, DS Lite and 3DS.

But my PC can handle AAA titles very well.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

GilgameshArcher said:


> PS2, DS Lite and 3DS.
> 
> But my PC can handle AAA titles very well.


Emus don't count


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

rip i have three consoles and theyre all nintendo handhelds
rip my computer doesnt support any half decent emulator

rip my life


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> rip i have three consoles and theyre all nintendo handhelds
> rip my computer doesnt support any half decent emulator
> 
> rip my life


Most of mine r either got really cheap or free


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Most of mine r either got really cheap or free


Same.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Most of mine r either got really cheap or free


teach me the ways


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> teach me the ways


Most them r from dumpster dives


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> rip i have three consoles and theyre all nintendo handhelds
> rip my computer doesnt support any half decent emulator
> 
> rip my life


I feel you *again* </3


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

The cheap gotton one r from thrift stores


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> teach me the ways


You can buy faulty consoles on eBay and repair them!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> You can buy faulty consoles on eBay and repair them!


Lol not worth it


----------



## Seriel (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Most them r from dumpster dives


haha yeah I saw one of those before, my friend grabbed a PS1 and an original xbox from one
kek I was too late, but I did manage to grab a free xbox360 controller with PS/2 input

And before anyone complains, it was a skip (i think you call em dumpsters I really dont know) outside a house and they said its okay to take whatever shit you want.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Lol not worth it


Can be worth if you have the necessary stuff to repair them


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Can be worth if you have the necessary stuff to repair them


Nah the morons selling broken consoles wants to much for it


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Can be worth if you have the necessary stuff to repair them


Yep, and I did actually.
Got broken stuff froma random person, and all of these are functionnal now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadow#1 said:


> Nah the morons selling broken consoles wants to much for it


Got these for peanuts though.


----------



## bowser (Aug 6, 2016)

1 NES (PAL)
1 N64 (NTSC, original smoke grey)
1 N64 (NTSC, gold Toys R Us edition)
1 GameCube (PAL, black)
1 GameCube (NTSC, black)
1 Wii (NTSC, white)
1 Wii U (NTSC, Zelda edition)
1 Game Boy Color (US, Atomic Purple)
1 Game Boy Micro (JAP, black)
1 DS Lite new open box (ASI, black)
1 DS Lite brand new (ASI, gold)
1 O3DS XL (US, blue)
1 O3DS XL (US, gold Zelda)
1 N3DS XL (US, black)
1 N3DS XL (US, gold Zelda)

15 consoles and my wife has doubts about my sanity 
Because in my country gaming is considered a "kiddie" thing. A 30 year old playing games is frowned upon


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Alright, based off of memory:*
NES
SNES
N64
PS1 (SCPH-1001)
PS1 (forgot model)
GameCube
Original Xbox
PS2 Fat
GameBoy Advance SP (AGS-101)
GameBoy Advance SP
Original DS (MKDS Red Edition)
PSP (3rd Gen)
DS Lite (2) [Crimson, Black]
Wii (2006 Edition)
Xbox 360 S
3DS
Wii U
Xbox One

*... so 19.*


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 6, 2016)

A 2DS, a Wii and a PS3. That's it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

NES
SNES
N64
GCN
Wii x2
Xbox x2
Xbox 360 Phat x3
PS2 Phat
PS2 Slim
PS3 Phat
GBPocket
GBPocket Hello Kitty edition
GBA
GBA SP
DS
DS Lite x2
DSi
3DS
3DS XL
PSP 1k
PSP Go

26.
I used to have more tho.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 6, 2016)

1 Gameboy
1 N64
1 Gamecube
1 PS2 Slim
3 Wiis
2 Xbox 360es
1 DSi XL
2 o3DS xles
1 N3DS
1 Xbox one
1 PS4
Thats 15.


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 6, 2016)

What i have:
PlayStation 2
PlayStation 3
PlayStation Portable
DS Lite
N3DS XL
What i had:
NES (given)
PSOne (just broke a few months ago iirc)
GBA SP (lost)
That's 8 i guess, with one each.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> NES
> SNES
> N64
> GCN
> ...



AGS-001 or AGS-101?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> AGS-001 or AGS-101?



Why you do want to know that?
You gun steal it!?
Well good luck grabbing it from me bum 
J/K

It's a black AGS-001.
I used to have a silver and a tribal one but I gave those two to a Temp member.
Both also AGS-001


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Why you do want to know that?
> You gun steal it!?
> Well good luck grabbing it from me bum
> J/K
> ...


Meh AGS-101 so superior own 4


----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> NES
> SNES
> N64
> GCN
> ...


Just can't stop staring at that list.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Meh AGS-101 so superior own 4



Congratz ;')
I don't care.


----------



## Issac (Aug 6, 2016)

Donkey Kong Game & Watch
Mario's Cement Factory Table Top

1 NES
1 SNES
1 N64
1 GC
1 Wii
1 Wii U

1 GB pocket
1 GB color
1 GBA
1 DS
1 DS lite
1 o3DS
1 PSP

2 PSX (One I failed at modding, only plays audio CDs. The other one bought pre-modded!)
1 PS2
1 PS3

1 RetroN5

That's it. So 20 I guess.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Aug 6, 2016)

only a gamecube now, ready to for destruction though... waiting for all supplies to make a custom made console, just since this will be my first big project it'll take time before i'll post progress... it'll be based on cubieboard5 ubuntu edition...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 6, 2016)

8
PS1
PS2
PS3
Wii
DSi XL
O3DS
and 2 SNES


----------



## Ricken (Aug 6, 2016)

Including broken ones...
O3DS (Broken) (Thanks sis)
2DS (Broken) (Thanks Grandma)
O3DSXL (Everything here on out, including this is functional)
Wii
Gamecube
N64
SNES
And that's it? lol
5, 7 if you include brokens


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 9, 2016)

Gameboy advance
Dsi
Wii
Ps2
Ps4
PSP
knock of nes player (will be replaced with nes mini soon )
... So 7 not counting my brother and sisters handhelds!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 9, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Gameboy advance
> Dsi
> Wii
> Ps2
> ...


Only working consoles "u" own count so 5 then


----------



## invaderyoyo (Aug 9, 2016)

Nintendo stuff:  1 Gameboy, 5 Gameboy Pockets, 5 Gameboy Colors, 6 GBAs, 2 GBA SPs, 2 Gameboy Micros, 1 NDS (lost one, had 2), 2 NDS lites, 1 DSi, 1 o3ds, 2 n3ds's, 1 n3dsxl, Gamecube, Wii, and Wii U.

Sony stuff:  PSP 1000, PSPgo, PS Vita, PS2, PS3, and PS4

I also have a WonderSwan.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2016)

Not as many as you guys. 
WiiU
PS4
PS3
3DS
DS
Vita
PSP
N64


----------



## BEACHBUM (Aug 9, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> Only working consoles "u" own count so 5 then


 7* now was 6 before i added psp and two ds'


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 9, 2016)

1

N3DS XL...or does this cont more as a handheld?

Everything else is on my PC.

I WANT to get a WiiU and Vita however; my only problem is that I hardley have time to game anymore so I think it will be a waste.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 9, 2016)

Wii, 2 3DSes, GameCube, GBA SP, GBA, PSVTV, Gameboy. I'd also add Nintendo 64, but it's my aunt's and she gave it to her daughter (who fucking lost it )


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh my god what the actual hell is this? You guys can afford that many O.o

2 DS Lites
1 O3DS
1 N3DS
1 Wii
1 Wii.U
1 PS2


----------



## mustafag32g (Aug 9, 2016)

ps1,ps2,ps3 and Wii
Nintendo ds, 2ds and psp slim 2000


----------



## remix2k (Aug 9, 2016)

I for sure have over 100...
I really need to sell some of this stuff


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 9, 2016)

61??? that's overkill. but hey some people collect consoles, so I can relate

my possessions:
SNES + Alma (not used)
Dreamcast (not used)
PSP 2000 (sometime used)
Wii 1st model ( <3 )
PS3 slim OFW (weak lens, underused)
3DS XL red (gathering dust)
PS2 fat (HDD only)

used to have:
sega gamegear
gameboy (non color)
NES
PSP GO (worst thing I ever bought)
Sega master system
Playstation


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh my god what the actual hell is this? You guys can afford that many O.o


I can afford them because dedication, nice deals, and not giving a fuck about anything else.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2016)

Super NES
Super Famicom
N64
Gamecube (1st model version)
PS1
PS2
GBA
GBC
NDS
3DS (well, it's my brother's)
Dreamcast
Wii (1st model version)
Wii U


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Aug 9, 2016)

hmm, let me count.

ps2/3/4 and a WiiU , then there is a og3ds/xl and n3dsxl.

that makes it 7.

i used to own 3 psps and a vita.
sold and gave them away. ( i loved the psp just as much as i love the 3ds, vita  was so-so.. )


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I'd also add Nintendo 64, but it's my aunt's and she gave it to her daughter (who fucking lost it )


Damn... that sucks.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

28.

New3DSXL Majora's Mask - 11.0E A9LH Luma3DS
Old3DS Cosmo Black - 11.0E A9LH Luma3DS + Loopy Capture Board
Wii U Black Premium 32GB - OFW 5.5.1 - vWii softmodded
Wii - White - 4.3 - Softmodded
Wii - Red - 4.3 - Softmodded
Nintendo Entertainment System
Super Nintendo - US Standard Model - SD2SNES
Super Nintendo - EU Standard Model - SD2SNES
Nintendo GameCube - Purple - Gameboy Player
Nintendo 64
GameBoy Color - Kiwi Green
GameBoy Color - Clear Purple
GameBoy Advance SP - Ruby Limited Edition
Nintendo DS Lite - Black
PlayStation 4 - OFW 3.15
PS Vita Fat OLED - 3.60 - HENkaku
Playstation TV - 3.60 - HENkaku
PSP 3004 Black - 6.61 PRO-C2 Infinity
PSP 2004 Black - 5.50 Prome-4
Phat PS3 CECHL04 - 320GB HDD - OFW 4.78
Phat PS3 CECHC04 (PS2-compatible) - 60GB HDD - OFW 4.78
Phat PS3 CECHC04 (PS2-compatible) - No HDD - OFW 4.78
Slim PS3 CECH-2104A - 3.55 - 4.78 REBUG
Slim PS2 SCPH-90004 - FMCB + OPL2
Slim PS2 SCPH-70004 - FMCB + OPL2
XBox 360 S 4GB
XBox Original - Hardmod
Sega DreamCast​


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 9, 2016)

PS Vita 3.60 (Henkaku)
PS Vita Slim 3.15 
PS TV 3.20
PS3 1TB internal + 3TB external (4.78 Rebug CFW)
PS3 Dualboot (4.80 OFW ---- 4.78 Rebug CFW)
N3DS XL (A9LH Luma CFW + 128GB microSD)
O3DS (A9LH Luma CFW)
PSP 1004 (6.60 ME CFW)
NDS (DS Flashcard)
XBOX 360 (RGH 1.2 + Aurora)
XBOX Classic (Softmodded + 1TB SATA HDD 3,5")
PS2 (Softmodded + 1TB SATA HDD 2,5")
4x N64 (for new Projects)
N64 Portable (selfmade + Everdrive 64)
3x SNES
PS4 3.55
WII U 5.5.0 (Kernel Exploit)
Samsung Galaxy S3 (for Navigation)
Samsung Galaxy S6 (Custom Rom)
PC Win 10(I7 6700k, Asus Deluxe Mainboard, 16GB DDR4, AMD R9 290x, 250GB SSD, 1TB HDD)
6x 6TB Western Digital HDDs
Laptop Acer Win 10


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> 28.
> 
> New3DSXL Majora's Mask - 11.0E A9LH Luma3DS
> Old3DS Cosmo Black - 11.0E A9LH Luma3DS + Loopy Capture Board
> ...


Hell yeah! Beat you by one console!


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 9, 2016)

Shit.
But its not a complete collection.
:-D
But you are really the king with 62 consoles


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> Shit.
> But its not a complete collection.
> :-D
> But you are really the king with 62 consoles


I would like to see some pictures though


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I would like to see some pictures though


I wish more people used this thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I wish more people used this thread.


Fair enough 

I just posted my stuff in my blog entry (which is outdated now. I've sold and bought newer stuff in the meantime).


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fair enough
> 
> I just posted my stuff in my blog entry (which is outdated now. I've sold and bought newer stuff in the meantime).


Oh shit, nice! I love how we have the same colors of GBCs! o/


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Oh shit, nice! I love how we have the same colors of GBCs! o/


I would like you to post a similar entry someday  You seem to have a very big collection!


----------



## pivix (Aug 9, 2016)

I have
Ps one
Ps2
Nds
N3ds
Psp
Wiiu

Soo that counts 6.

Wysłane z mojego LG-D855 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## WooHyun (Aug 12, 2016)

NDSL
Wii
O3DS
PS3 Super Slim 500GB
A high schooler has no power to buy consoles, or ask his parents to buy him one.:/


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 12, 2016)

The consoles I have (5)
Ps2 sphc 9004+swapmagic+uLE+fmbc
PSP Street with PRO-CFW
Original GBA
Wii(4.3+Priiloader)
Nintendo 2ds(a9lh 11.0 + luma3ds)


Now for the lost/RIP consoles:
2 Nintendo ds lite consoles(light blue/ black)
2 nintendos dsi consoles(black dsi + dsi xl)
1 Wii with faulty SD slot (no homebrew    )


----------



## zazor5000 (Aug 12, 2016)

Everyone is rich here .*insert my signature here*


----------



## Blue (Aug 12, 2016)

Xbox 360 Slim
O3DS XL (getting New 3DS on the 24th).


----------



## Serath (Aug 14, 2016)

PS1
PS2
PS3
Xbox
Xbox 360
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Wii
Gameboy Advance
NDS
O3DS

I gotta upgrade.....


----------



## FeverishJackal (Aug 14, 2016)

3DS
Xbox 360
Ps2
Wii
GBA SD
A grand total of... 5
I'm planning on saving up for a N3DS XL and a PS4 though


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2016)

A (broken) DSi XL, an o3DS XL, a DS Lite, a PS1, a PS3 and a Coleco Telstar (and I'm not sure if it works or not).
But those are just my consoles, the consoles we own that everyone in the house is allowed to use are a Wii and another PS3. We also have a SNES but we don't have the cables for it, and we have no controllers or games so we have no idea if it works.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 14, 2016)

......too many....i win


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 15, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> ......too many....i win


How many?


----------



## FeverishJackal (Aug 15, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> How many?


Too


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 15, 2016)

13


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 15, 2016)

FeverishJackal said:


> Too


LIST THEM DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> LIST THEM DAMNIT!!!!


Woah there buddy, you needa take a chill pill or something.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Aug 15, 2016)

PS2
Xbox 360
PS4
Wii (haxed)
Wii Mini
Wii U (haxed)
3DS (very broken)
3DSXL (broken)
N3DS (haxed)
N3DS XL (haxed)
DSI XL
DSI (x2)
Sega Mega Drive (the one with 80 games inside it)
DS Lite (x4, 1 working)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 16, 2016)

New 3DS XL, Wii U, and a meh laptop with Nvidia 840m.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Aug 16, 2016)

2600 (x2)
Intellivision
SMS
Genesis (x2) w/ SegaCD & 32x
Saturn
Dreamcast (x2)
Game Gear (x2)
NES (x2)
SNES (x2)
N64 (x2)
Gamecube
Wii (x2) (HBC installed)
WiiU (hacked w/ Loadiine)
PS1 (x3) (1 modchipped)
PS2 (Free McBoot)
PS3
Xbox (x2) (1 softmodded, 1 modchipped)
Xbox 360
Gameboy Color
GBA (x2)
DS Lite (x3) (CycloDS & R4 flashcarts)
3DS (CFW)

Had some additional duplicate systems but traded them off or gave them to friends/family. May trade in other duplicate hardware later on.
I have 15 of the above consoles in my entertainment center, along with a older pc.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2016)

RPG_Lover said:


> 2600 (x2)
> Intellivision
> SMS
> Genesis (x2) w/ SegaCD & 32x
> ...


Hmmm a 2600, a console I might get sooner or later.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Aug 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hmmm a 2600, a console I might get sooner or later.


If I were you, I'd do it sooner rather than later..  They are a simple but fun machine.


----------



## FeverishJackal (Aug 16, 2016)

What's an SMS?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 16, 2016)

FeverishJackal said:


> What's an SMS?


Sega Master System


----------



## RPG_Lover (Aug 16, 2016)

Sega Master System

edit: beat me by just a moment..


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2016)

RPG_Lover said:


> If I were you, I'd do it sooner rather than later..  They are a simple but fun machine.


I know haha.

I've been looking for one recently. I just want to get one of those with a flashcard to enjoy the wonderful world of obscure games and homebrews.

I particularly want it for a stereo mod so I could play binaries of nice demos and music made from TIAtracker or Slocum's toolkit on the real deal  Battleofthebits made me love the sound even more


----------



## Thee_BaBs (Aug 16, 2016)

FeverishJackal said:


> What's an SMS?


I assume a SEGA master system
Edit: beaten


----------



## RussiaSushi (Aug 16, 2016)

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Wii U
Gameboy Color
GBA
GBA SP (Front-lit)
DS Phat
DS Lite
DSi
o3DS
N3DS XL
PSP 1001
PS3 Super Slim
PS Vita Slim
PSTV
Sega Saturn

So 19 total.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Aug 16, 2016)

Nintendo:
NES
SNES slim
N64
GB
GBC
Gamecube
GBA
GBA SP (Special Edition Silver w/Tribal)
DSi
DSi XL
Wii x2
3DS
3DS XL
N3DS XL
Wii U

Sega:
GG

PlayStation:
PS1
PS2 x2 (both fat)
PS3 (Slim)
PSP (Fat)
PS4

Microsoft:
Xbox (don't play it)

24

Did have a Sega Genesis, Original SNES, Fat PS3, and another Slim PS3 all stolen at different points in time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2016)

1 in use
Actually 4.5
N3ds xbox360 gb(dmg) and I guess my pc could be considered as a half if a console...? And dslite


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 17, 2016)

N64
Genesis model 1
Genesis model 2
Sega cd (the one that gets attached to the side of the sega)
Mega drive model 2
Dmg Gameboy
Gameboy pocket
Gameboy color
GBA
GBA SP ags  001
Phat nds
Ds lite
O3dsxl Zelda albw
N3ds Pokémon red blue version
N3dsxl Zelda mm version
Wii
Wiiu 
Retron 5
Ps2
Ps3 80 (2 USB ports with 120gb) dead ylod
Ps3 super slim 12gb (put a 1tb drive in it)
Ps4 with 2tb hdd
360 slim 250gb (only used it to play the gears fable and halo games)
Psp go black
Ps vita 
Ps tv
Oh and pc
I think that's it

Been thinking of getting a game gear and a nomad


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Here's my list of hacked systems
http://gbatemp.net/entry/my-homebrew-life.11128/
http://gbatemp.net/entry/my-updated-3ds-homebrew-life.11548/
So not including those I also own
Two SNES (one mini, one original)
One NES
One Sega Genesis version 1
One PSone
One Dreamcast
One Gamecube
One XBOne
One N64


----------

